

Ask HN: I want to go from 0 to iOS Developer - iamahero

Hi guys, I am currently a self-employed graphic designer &#x2F; video editor &#x2F; marketer consulting for various companies.  I have been doing this for years.<p>So, if I have what I think is a great app idea (I have several actually) but don&#x27;t really know much about coding except what I learned in QBasic when I was in high school a long time ago, where would y&#x27;all suggest I start learning how to make apps for iOS? (I don&#x27;t have an android or know much at all about it)<p>I&#x27;ve heard of treehouse and codeacademy to start from nothing, but I&#x27;m wondering if you guys could suggest something better?
======
kkowalczyk
Write code. Write code. Write code.

Then write some more code.

That's how you learn to program.

Don't waste your time debating the "best" resource. Pick up OReilly book and
learn everything in it. Follow an on-line tutorial. Complete treehouse
projects.

DO something. Anything. Starting now, for 8 hours a day.

Anything else is just procrastination.

~~~
iamahero
What is OReilly book?

~~~
fbpcm
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O'Reilly_Media#Animal_books](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O'Reilly_Media#Animal_books)

------
fbpcm
I started iOS development 2 years ago with a good understanding of programming
but no objective c experience. After picking up a copy of IOS Programming: The
Big Nerd Ranch Guide I was able to get my first app into the App Store within
3 months.

If you are looking for video courses I've done the Lynda.com iOS development
course and highly recommend it.

